
Show HN: An app to locate free campsites,RV parks and travel amenities - ganeshkrishnan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wikibackpacker&rdid=com.wikibackpacker
======
ganeshkrishnan
There are no ads on this app and it's free. It uses GPS to show amenities
around you and location is not used if you explore by cities (rather than
around/near you)

